# black piranha



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

i was just wondering i jsut picked up a 6-7inch rhom today. i think its a black diamond. anyways i was just wondering do these guys also like current like the reds do or no. only thing that i hate about these fish is the time it takes for them to grow. i jsut want him to start getting dark and red eyes now lol well thanks guys

matt


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Congrats man..now where are the pics...


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

yea i will take them as soon as i get my buddys digital camera over proboly tomroow


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

hes already biting the glass i jsut cant wait for the red eyes and to get darker does anyone have any pictures of like 8-10inch or bigger black diamond which i think he is.


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

oh yea also when i was getting him out of the container he came in from the store he was making grunting noises i didnt know ps made grunts anyone ever hear it before almost sounds lke a catfish


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

also is it really gonna take about 3-4 years for him to get dark with red eyes and like 8-10inchs


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

whats the best way i can get this little thing grow lol. i want a black rhom with red eyes


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

hes 6-7" then they should have their reds appearing already? does yours have any red to it at all?

this is my 6" diamond


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

not really could it be because i just put him in yesturday or does that hve nothing to do with it


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

looks like an xingu but im not very skilled about rhoms, very very nice fish anyway d00d


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

that pick isnt my rhom but looks the same anyways. has anyone ever heard there rhom grunt before mine was last night when i was putting him in


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Mine also made a quick low grunt as i took him out of the container and put him in my tank,dont know what this means though.


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Im not worried about mine growing he is 4-5 inches,and i think he is pretty cool looking now!!


----------



## pair4s (Feb 21, 2004)

haha i heard my red p grunt befor. kinda like it was burping or somtin, anyways does anyone know how long it takes for a juvenille rhom to become agressive? i heard they get meaner the older they get


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

It all in the individual fish. Some will like the current, some won't. Most do like the current so just experiment with him and if he swims in it then you know he likes it, if he doesn't swim in it then you know that he really doesn't care much for it.


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

heres a pic i jsut took up him. hes kinda hanging in the back now. but anyways what kid u think he is the store said black diamond

thanks


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

another


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

yes another


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

told u they were buddys


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

and heres his setup 75gallon convict rhom bullhead catfish and a 8inch pleco, 2 emp 400 and a 400gph powerhead


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

so how do u like what what kind u think he is


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

the grunting means that it is pissed off, they make the grunting noise when they are about to fight


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

beautiful fish guy!


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

thanks


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn dial up.. I'm waiting forever for the pics to load up.







It does appear to be a rhom from what I see so far.

Off to piranha species ID


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

nice pick up.
i agree, they're slow growth rate is the only thing that sucks about them. aside from that, you'll be happy


----------



## 8-Ball (Jul 5, 2004)

kouma said:


> hes 6-7" then they should have their reds appearing already? does yours have any red to it at all?
> 
> this is my 6" diamond
> [snapback]368016[/snapback]​










Nice xingu rhom!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Can you get an unobstructed view of the fish (full flank)? I'm not convinced its a Xingu Rhomb. Thanks.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

another old ass thread. Anyways, i think it's a S. compressus


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Please don't bump old threads. Thank you.









Silly newb lol...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Herein, I'm going to watch this old tymer dates on threads.

CLOSED!


----------

